# Amputation breakdown below the knee



## keetonyulee (Aug 16, 2010)

The diagnosis is Breakdown of left below-knee amputation stump, I am unsure as to how I should code this.


----------



## dav4code (Aug 16, 2010)

Look up Amputation
                    leg, lower Revision 27884-27886 for cpt


----------



## Grintwig (Aug 17, 2010)

Did you mean the actual diagnosis? 
If you did I think 997.69 "Complications affecting specified body systems, not elsewhere classified; amputation stump complication; other" should fit the bill. 
And of course dav4code's code range for the repair.


----------

